# emerging mod_php 4.2.2 returns 404???

## MoonWalker

Hi,

when I try to update to the just announced mod_php 4.2.2 I get this surprising result...

```
root@ns1 joakim # emerge mod_php

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge dev-php/mod_php-4.2.2 to /

>>> Downloading http://www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/distfiles/php-4.2.2.tar.bz2

--22:30:12--  http://www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/distfiles/php-4.2.2.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/php-4.2.2.tar.bz2'

Resolving www.ibiblio.org... done.

Connecting to www.ibiblio.org[152.2.210.81]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found

Location: http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/php-4.2.2.tar.bz2 [following]

--22:30:12--  http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/php-4.2.2.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/php-4.2.2.tar.bz2'

Connecting to www.ibiblio.org[152.2.210.81]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

22:30:13 ERROR 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading http://www.php.net/distributions/php-4.2.2.tar.bz2

--22:30:13--  http://www.php.net/distributions/php-4.2.2.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/php-4.2.2.tar.bz2'

Resolving www.php.net... done.

Connecting to www.php.net[64.246.30.37]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Moved Temporarily

Location: http://www.php.net/search.php?show=nosource&auto=1&pattern=distributions%2Fphp-4.2.2.tar.bz2 [following]

--22:30:13--  http://www.php.net/search.php?show=nosource&auto=1&pattern=distributions%2Fphp-4.2.2.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/search.php?show=nosource&auto=1&pattern=distributions%2Fphp-4.2.2.tar.bz2.5'

Connecting to www.php.net[64.246.30.37]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: unspecified [text/html]

    [  <=>                                                                             ] 14,774        36.81K/s             

22:30:15 (36.81 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/search.php?show=nosource&auto=1&pattern=distributions%2Fphp-4.2.2.tar.bz2.5' saved [14774]

!!! Couldn't download php-4.2.2.tar.bz2.  Aborting.

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/dev-php/mod_php/mod_php-4.2.2.ebuild .
```

Am I alone or? and if, what to do?

----------

## mksoft

You can wait for a while and try again, seems like timeout issues.

At the worst case you can download the tar.bz2 file yourself and place it in /usr/portage/distfiles. After that, continue with emerge as usual.

----------

## MoonWalker

 *mksoft wrote:*   

> You can wait for a while and try again, seems like timeout issues. 

 

I thought so, probably php.net's server(s) is overloaded by requests... Have tried for some hours with same result though so was most interested in if others have the same experience or if something got fucked up with my server. Did a "emerge -u world" and had some other packages updated and then finaly it stopped at mod_php.

----------

## mksoft

Try download it yourself from one of the mirror sites listed at http://www.php.net/mirrors.php and move it to /usr/portage/distfiles.

----------

## klieber

moving to networking forum.

--kurt

----------

